# is there intrest in full loaded skunks?



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

just out of curiosity is there any intrest in baby skunks anymore since you cant get them de-scented?


----------



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey, 

Thought you still could. A place near me has one and thats been de-scented:2thumb:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

It's illegal to do it now.

Yeah I'm still seriously considering getting a baby next year. After meeting Nerys' brood again today I'm considering it even more, they're lovely!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

civic_girl said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thought you still could. A place near me has one and thats been de-scented:2thumb:


not its been illegal for sometime now unless they have been imported which for them to be legal imports they would be 6 months old an have been through quaranteen : victory:


yeah im fully loaded all the way i have 2 fully loaded boys and have my name down for another fully loaded baby


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah there is deff a really high interest in them! when jon bred the 2 girls last year they had 4 each, so 8 in total and all went immidiatly! and now that flower and pongo are back together there has been a massive interest in people wanting a baby when there born, so yes there is deff a high interest even though they are fully loaded!:lol2: i had bam from the 1st litter and i wouldnt have her any other way!:2thumb::2thumb:

Luce


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Having met Nerys' loaded little boy, I'd be happy to have one around (although there is no way the hubby would let me!) It all seems to be down to socialising.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

i have been looking into skunks recently and wouldn't mind a fully loaded skunk at all, i would love to get one next year but atm it just seems like dreams and fairytales, you never know though so im just going on with research atm : victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

id have one as they dont actually seem to spray all that much..i think lol
id probably PREFER descented but having it imported would mean losing out on its baby hood


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Part of me wishes there was no interest in skunks full stop.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Part of me wishes there was no interest in skunks full stop.


 
I can so see what your getting at there ray 

an i have to say i do in a sense totally agree with you too 

its is becoming easier for people that dont have a clue to get hold of these fantastic animals 

i just hope it dosnt end up like rabbits or dogs an cats being dumped cos the novelty has worn off or because people didnt realise what hard work they are and what they were taking on


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

if anything they have become more poplular since it became illegal last year, well by going on the forum everyone seems to have one now lol
stu


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I only know the skunk keepers on rfuk who are all clued up and responsible. I have not heard of cases of mistreatment.

I am sure it goes on but skunks are popular because they make great companions for certain people.

They are just as at risk of falling into the wrong hands as a dog or any other animal.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> They are just as at risk of falling into the wrong hands as a dog or any other animal.


The added problem is that cats and dogs don't tend to come equipped with WMD's, which will make re-homing them more of an issue.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> The added problem is that cats and dogs don't tend to come equipped with WMD's, which will make re-homing them more of an issue.


It will. 

I think that all exotic species are popular in peaks and troughs. Maybe the 'skunk craze' will die down soon.

As for the original point of this post though, it is surprising how many people are willing to take fully loaded. I had assumed the ban on descenting was to slow down the numbers of skunks kept but the authorities do not seem to be enforcing the ban anyway so that's me stumped.

I would like to think that anyone breeding entire skunks in the UK will take back any that come up for rehome. Thus negating the need for keepers to consider offering rescue if needed in the future.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> I would like to think that anyone breeding entire skunks in the UK will take back any that come up for rehome. Thus negating the need for keepers to consider offering rescue if needed in the future.


We definitely will be (if any of our girls manage to raise a litter that is). We'll do our damnedest to make sure they go to the right homes the first time too. I'd rather have another twenty piles of poo to pick up and double the fruit and veg order to pay for than just sell them to any Tom, Dick or John to make a quick buck.

Fortunately we also have the room here to house a few more skunks if needs be, plus we have quite a large garden for outdoor enclosures for any 'feral' skunks if necessary as well.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yes if i do manage to find a male for mine next year i will only be selling them to people i know on this site and will have any back that can no longer be looked after and will prob ask nerys advice first


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

think i would have to give nerys one for free after all the help etc she has given me :lol2: dam it i dont think i would make any money as id be so tempted to give them to a few on here as i know they would be spoilt :bash:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> any Tom, Dick or John


 
:lol2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i totaly agree that if the breeders are responsible then hopefully they wont fall into the wrong hands. 
they also are probably becoming popular because more people are realising how good pets they make regardless of being descented or fully loaded, i personaly think they are quite like dogs .... but better... and more destructive lol
stu


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2:


 seconded :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ami_j said:


> seconded :lol2:


Oh definately thrided :lol2::lol2::lol2:


its not a question of breeders taking them back though its wether the original buyer is willing to let the animal go back without getting the money they paid for the animal back 

Thing is with exotic animals too many people see the £££ signs and dont give a monkies about the animals as they do in the puppy world too 

Its them people that let us few with the good hearts and intentions down :bash:


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Why is it illegal now then?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Finch said:


> Why is it illegal now then?


It's classed as a cosmetic mutilation and just as ear clipping and tail docking in dogs it is illegal (unless done for therapeutic reasons).


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Fixx said:


> It's classed as a cosmetic mutilation and just as ear clipping and tail docking in dogs it is illegal (unless done for therapeutic reasons).


Thanks for clearing that up, I dont agree with anything like that being done to a animal, but with them being fully loaded dont they spray everywhere and stink? I'm not interested in owning one im just paying a interest to the animal, i like to learn new stuff about different species.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

it depends on the skunk tbh.. if you have them from a young age and "bomb proof them" then they are not too bad.. 

even wild skunks will only spray when desperate.. making the spray takes a biological "cost" from the animal, and they have only enough for a few sprays before they need to refill the glands.. so they do tend only to use it as a last resort.

baby skunks i have found will go off if something makes them jump.. but the more you expose them too as babies, the more they get used to not jumping..

quanah has never fired off in public.. i can put him down, walk 20 ft away.. then run up to him and jump at him shouting RAAAAAAAAAAAAA.. and he is just like.. eh.. its mum.. i know its nothing to be worried about... 

we do a lot of jumping out at him back here to get him used to things like that tho.

N


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks nery: victory: Its basically a defence mechanism then and do it when they get scared, i imagined them kinda being like cats how they spray everywhere marking there territory. I also dint realise you could get all these different morphs aswell till i joined this site i thought you could only get the black and white ones, I've never seen any in the flesh but what i have seen from pics they look very cute.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its a defense thing yes, although as babies they do tend to skunk first and think later more that the adults do.. quanah may not have squirted in public but he has done here a few times.. the first time he met a cat for instance.. or before he got used to us, things suprising him suddenly on the stairs.. 

snuff snapped at him when he tried to steal her bed one night.. so he skunked her.. that was highly amusing.. ever seen a skunk open a window for air? well i kinda did.. they were both under the wardrobe, snuffs normal home, when there was a small tussle and then a whaft of garlicy essence.. he shot out one side, rory rolled over in his sleep and pulled two pillows over his head.. so it was left to me to watch in amusement as snuff came out the other side.. wiping her face on the carpet in disgust.. before i realised what she was doing she clambered up to the window.. somewhere i have never seen her before or since.. we keep the top half open most of the time, but the curtain pulled across.. to my amazement, she stood up on her back legs.. pulled back the curtain and stood with her nose in the breeze from the open top half!!! smart ass skunk my snuff.. i did not even have to get out of bed to air the room out, lol

she was fine, in case anyone worried.. just a bit.. pissed off.. lol

N


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats one smart skunk, bet that was well funny to see:lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

roflol soooo funny nerys :lol2::lol2::lol2::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> its a defense thing yes, although as babies they do tend to skunk first and think later more that the adults do.. quanah may not have squirted in public but he has done here a few times.. the first time he met a cat for instance.. or before he got used to us, things suprising him suddenly on the stairs..
> 
> snuff snapped at him when he tried to steal her bed one night.. so he skunked her.. that was highly amusing.. ever seen a skunk open a window for air? well i kinda did.. they were both under the wardrobe, snuffs normal home, when there was a small tussle and then a whaft of garlicy essence.. he shot out one side, rory rolled over in his sleep and pulled two pillows over his head.. so it was left to me to watch in amusement as snuff came out the other side.. wiping her face on the carpet in disgust.. before i realised what she was doing she clambered up to the window.. somewhere i have never seen her before or since.. we keep the top half open most of the time, but the curtain pulled across.. to my amazement, she stood up on her back legs.. pulled back the curtain and stood with her nose in the breeze from the open top half!!! smart ass skunk my snuff.. i did not even have to get out of bed to air the room out, lol
> 
> ...


 
LOOOOOOL but no where near as funny as when he got ya in the face hee hee 

LOOOL @ rory shouting about the smell an what the bloomin eck it was :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, yes.. his first skunk attack on me!!!

so.. he is on the bed.. rorys side, the left as you look at it from the foot of the bed.

snuff had been a pain and crapped BEHIND the litter tray.. so i had sprayed there to put her off (just flea spray btw)

in retaliation.. she climbed on the bed and shat on my pillow

(ok you sods.. stop laughing alright!!!)

so, there was i, on the phone to emma when bam i think had just started to go down hill.. stamping about and bad mouthing snuff as i cleaned up my side of the bed..

ok.. so i kinda forgot quanah was on the bed

(no really.. stop that s******ing right now ok!!)!

so i stomped in.. up to the bed.. and WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF.. splat splat splat splat splat.. little SOD!!! got me from boob to nose.. 

(yeah ok.. so really.. you need to stop this laughing shit!!)

he missed the bed, missed 90% of the stuff behind me.. but there was i stood talking to emmal.. a bit like WTF has just hit me!!!!!!!!

i headed for the bathroom fast and striped.. i had a vest top on at the time, which did not cover a lot i have to say.. and on looking in the mirror.. yak, orange splats all over my top half!!!!! i left it a bit to see what happened...

in the mean time rory thought the house was on fire.. he said it was like the smell of electrics burning... until the garlic hit him and he thought.. uhoh..

at which point he started bellowing up the stairs, by which point i could not stand for crying with laughter.. emma could not get a word past the giggles.. and... my skin stung like flip!

it washed off ok btw.. once i could see past the tears of laughter to clean up!!!

so yes, the first time he skunked me.. boy was he a good aim!

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

but who witnessed it :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


i was in stitches looooooooooool :lol2::lol2:


----------

